# Change phone number.



## Vahansuberx (Jul 5, 2014)

Can someone please help? I just got a new phone and need to change my phone number on lyft. How can I do that? Thanks.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Open the Lyft app, hit the Menu button in the upper left, choose Profile. Then on Android I see a pencil in the upper Right. I can click on that and change my number.


----------

